# Debadging decisions



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a '14 LTZ RS. My dealer logo is a silver fox head outline that I would have removed the day my car came home, but my kids like it and asked me to leave it on. Now however, it looks like it's corroding after 6 months, so I'm removing it tomorrow. I'm leaning toward removing the RS badges from behind the front wheels as well. Most of the pics I've seen of the completely de-badged trunk makes it look too plain to me. I'm leaning toward leaving the "CRUZE" letters, and I'm torn about the LTZ letters. 

So go. Convince me which way to go here.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LTZ seem like the ones to keep if you had to and add RS to the end of it. That's just me with neither badge on my car. I'm one of the Plain Jane no badge trunks.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

IMO, debadging makes your car look like an LS. When I see other Cruzes with no badges, I instantly think "LS". I prefer to keep mine. I took my "dealership" badging off as soon as I got mine home though.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

I took off the dealer badge and the LTZ badge and put an RS badge where the LTZ was. I like how it turned out!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

BowtieGuy said:


> IMO, debadging makes your car look like an LS. When I see other Cruzes with no badges, I instantly think "LS". I prefer to keep mine. I took my "dealership" badging off as soon as I got mine home though.


Agree, but only if you have an LS. Lol! 

When you have other visual mods and nicer stock features like 18s and/or RS trim, etc. it looks a lot classier IMO than having a bunch of chrome badging all over the back. Though that RS back bumper needs some help...

Anyways. I'm guessing the only people who even notice the different trim levels on the Cruze are people who are super into GM/cars and proud Cruze owners. Since 90% of the Cruzes I see on the road are bone stock, and driven by women, I'd be willing to bet if you were sitting ahead of another Cruze at a light, unless you had other modifications going on to catch their eye, they wouldn't even notice the lack of badges, ya know?


 Sent with iLove


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I think I'll De-RS and De-dealer. I'm going to leave the CRUZE and LTZ on the back for now I think.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

When I bought mine, I asked about how much they were going to pay me for advertizing their dealership. Salesman looked at me weird. I pointed out the decal on the rear of the vehicle. Had full plans of removing it myself, but when I picked up the vehicle, they had taken it off already.

Mine is a LT and I took both the Cruze and LT off a few months ago. Had no plans on putting them back on. Since I hate the chrome that's on the car, waiting for a day without rain so I can paint, I decided to use those as testing for when I do paint. Turned out good and ended up putting them back on.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Mine's debadged but I left the RS letters on the side of the car. I'm thinking about removing them and going with a Blue RS logo on the back since my theme revolves around blue. I like the look of debadged. First thing I did minutes after getting home.


----------



## ELAYABECRUZE (May 18, 2013)

If you made a decision to remove then :
First heat it with hot fan or blower to make the glue weak then take try to peal the badges out with a sewing thread ot another kind or another kind of thin aire by getting under them .
The leftovers of the glew you can take of easily with carburator spary with microfiber(its a storng spary so be careful).
Good luck !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

marden64 said:


> When I bought mine, I asked about how much they were going to pay me for advertizing their dealership. Salesman looked at me weird. I pointed out the decal on the rear of the vehicle. Had full plans of removing it myself, but when I picked up the vehicle, they had taken it off already.
> 
> Mine is a LT and I took both the Cruze and LT off a few months ago. Had no plans on putting them back on. Since I hate the chrome that's on the car, waiting for a day without rain so I can paint, I decided to use those as testing for when I do paint. Turned out good and ended up putting them back on.


I had them remove it before we would go over financing. I wish I said take the Cruze badges as well. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

My opinion: Leave the RS badges on the side, and order another one to place on the back (where lt/ltz goes). Debadge cruze and either have LTZ RS on the back right, or just RS.

Personally, I completely Debadged my LTZ, because when I add the lip spoiler to it I really like the "edgy" look it has.

Note: I stole these pictures as I don't have my spoiler yet. Without the spoiler I agree the Debadged look can be boring.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah I like the rs badges on the side. They fit.

Trunk however, badgeless looks much cleaner.

Interesting that naked kept replacing badgeless while I typed it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I liked the one blue Cruze with red brake overlays who shaved the bowtie off. He filled and painted the trunk holes left behind by the bowtie.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I debadged my car. I don't think it would make it look like an LS at all - the people who would actually take the time to look and notice that there's no "LT" will also notice there's no "CRUZE" and make the determination that you debadged.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

All done. No more dealer or RS. I think I like it, although the red RS badges did contrast the blue well. I'll see how I like it after a few weeks.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Just removed the cruze and eco badges this afternoon.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/memb...145-pictures-picture91313-wp-20140622-003.jpg


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

You can always add badges of different colors like I'm going to do. Remove the side RS badges and place one Blue RS badge on the trunk lid. One minor way to customize your Cruze. I've considered placing an RS badge on the grill. Anyone done this yet? Thoughts, opinions?


----------

